# CM Master Box 5 Lite Front cover airflow



## HUSKIE (May 29, 2018)

You know airflow on this case is really rubbish! 

prep for cutting







Tools i had to used: 





Will be added some mesh soon.


----------



## John Naylor (May 29, 2018)

I wouldn't expect much from a  $50 case.   Even $10 more would have gotten you a Phanteks p400 and saved the dremel work.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 29, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> I wouldn't expect much from a  $50 case.   Even $10 more would have gotten you a Phanteks p400 and saved the dremel work.


If you have tight on budget anyway that's why i did this. lol


----------



## PerfectWave (May 29, 2018)

the dust will have a new home for sure after those holes XD


----------



## HUSKIE (May 29, 2018)

will be installing an hoover inside instead of putting an dust filter. Lol


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2018)

Just saying.... but I am pretty sure the $20 mesh panel offered in the CM store fits that chassis.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 29, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Phanteks p400


Same if not worse airflow.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 4, 2018)

Now top of the case (2X140mm fans), not the best cutting so far but it really helps for airflow in or out, wire mesh/dust filter from side panel of zalman z7 plus case, just found it in the shed. thought the 280mm rad will fit but not. the red thingy was paint no blood just for marking..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 4, 2018)

Ughoh, no....you killed it

We hardly knew ye, rest in piece not so coolermaster


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 4, 2018)

i rather kill the case not my parts suffering from heat... Nyahahahaha


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 4, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> i rather kill the case not my parts suffering from heat... Nyahahahaha



Was it really that hot? Wow, how high were your temps , out of curiosity? Did you do a before & after recording of temps, etc, to show the difference?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Was it really that hot? Wow, how high were your temps , out of curiosity? Did you do a before & after recording of temps, etc, to show the difference?



No comment ......


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 4, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> No comment...



Okay....


----------



## nomdeplume (Jul 20, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> You know airflow on this case is really rubbish!
> 
> View attachment 101822



Thanks for posting this.  After doing a build in this case recently I've been fixating on what manner of hole to cut in it.  Until seeing this I was thinking of making the entire flat front piece mesh inside and cutting artistically shaped slits in the plastic.  How badly did this impact it structurally and harmonically?  Those fans are not quiet or vibration free.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Was it really that hot? Wow, how high were your temps , out of curiosity? Did you do a before & after recording of temps, etc, to show the difference?


I have the same case, removing the front panel saw temps drop < 20C, and airflow increased a lot.
Since then I have bought a new case as seen in my Specs and temps are much improved.
The mesh panel was no longer available when I looked through the C.M. shop in my area.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jul 21, 2018)

Temps with a 65w processor and no gpu are only a little high or I wouldn't have let them get it.  

They wanted a smaller case or something with 200mm ARGB fans would have been the first choice by some margin.


----------



## LPide (Aug 10, 2018)

Any update?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 10, 2018)

The point of cover is noise reduction... Intake doesn't really suffer as much as you gain in noise levels (or shall I say silence).


----------



## nomdeplume (Aug 10, 2018)

You wouldn't need the noise reduction if every fan didn't have to run at max speed.  The smoked acrylic does look better than mesh at least.

Installing a few overdue parts in this case today so I may add some material to the front cover.


----------



## Mraley2270 (Mar 4, 2019)

Just giving ideas. On what i did. I have the masterbox pro 5 rgb , I was having issues with airflow myself I actually made a front cover with mesh , the original cover was acrylic cover which didn't allow any way for the case to breath I installed the radiator in the front  ryujin 360, here is some pics


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2019)

Curious as to how did you determine inadequate air flow ?  Most times folks look at the case and that's the extent of the examination.    Instruments ?   Smoke testing ?  Temp monitoring with covers on / off ?  Look at this video... it basically destroys preconceived notions on air flow based upon front over visual examination,  You'll notice for example a comment was made on the 400S having inadeuate air flow.   Our in house testing did not support that conclusion.  the 600S is very similar









   Go to 5;55 mark

Front Panel ON = 271 fpm
Panel Angled = 281 fpm
Panel Removed = 281 fpm
Mesh Removed = 300 fpm
Filters Removed = 313 fpm

Well there it is, taking the alleged restrictive Phanteks panel completely off results in a whopping 3.7% increase in air flow.  Not exactly anything to get excited about.  As you can see above, the biggest increase in air flow comes from removing the mesh.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> I have the same case, removing the front panel saw temps drop < 20C, and airflow increased a lot.
> 
> The mesh panel was no longer available when I looked through the C.M. shop in my area.





John Naylor said:


> Curious as to how did you determine inadequate air flow ?  Most times folks look at the case and that's the extent of the examination.    Instruments ?   Smoke testing ?  Temp monitoring with covers on / off ?


In my case it was from personal experience.
Simply placing a hand behind the fan at the rear of the case (the only exhaust fan) saw an increase in airflow with the front removed, as well as a measurable temperature drop.


----------



## Vario (Mar 6, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> In my case it was from personal experience.
> Simply placing a hand behind the fan at the rear of the case (the only exhaust fan) saw an increase in airflow with the front removed, as well as a measurable temperature drop.


If it runs cooler thats the goal!  Also its always fun to cut stuff up with a dremel.


----------

